# She has arrived........



## novorapidboi26 (Jan 9, 2013)

This is my pump, primed with 300 units of sterile water.......

So far I am really happy with it, its comfy, easy to work, not a bad word to say really...

Got a lot of stuff with it...........specifically a meter that send my BG readings to the pump, another to test for blood ketones as well..........bit of a pain having all these meters, but I will only be using the ketone one when I need to......

I have to return the pump on Monday so they can then work out my basal rate, then on the 21st I go live and need to go in every day till Thursday for training with 4 others, one of which is a 72 year old woman......

Very excited about the future............


----------



## Northerner (Jan 9, 2013)

Excellent!  Great to hear about the 72 year old too, wonder if she found it difficult to get funding?


----------



## pgcity (Jan 9, 2013)

She's lovely. Does she have a name yet


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jan 9, 2013)

novorapidboi26 said:


> Got a lot of stuff with it...........specifically a meter that send my BG readings to the pump, another to test for blood ketones as well..........bit of a pain having all these meters, but I will only be using the ketone one when I need to......



Lol, you need a cupboard dedicated entirely to all that stuff  We had to have a sort out to free up a little space.

Daughter has your pumps' twin - though in pink


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 9, 2013)

Great news NRB!

Hope you can *finally* tame your DP


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jan 9, 2013)

No name as yet, don't know if I will name her, see how it goes............

Alan, I don't think she did find it difficult, she came from the same clinic as me and PCT and they just recently got the go ahead to buy 18 adult and 18 kids pumps, so they were looking for patients to go on them.....

Its a strange and unique circumstance that is local to Scotland at the moment and the opportunity to go on a pump may not come as easy in the future depending on all the politics.......


----------



## Marier (Jan 9, 2013)

Love your new pump


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Jan 9, 2013)

Looks good NRB  

Keep us updated as to how you go on with her.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 9, 2013)

Good 4u NRB.  The blood g meter talks to the pump & its just one less thing in your head. The amount of numbers you have to deal with !   Realy good luck i know you will like it.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 10, 2013)

Fantastic NRB !

I wish you a long and happy life together!


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks guys I love it already.........

I haven't read the instruction manual but I think I am pretty familiar with the main functions so far........

Sleeping with it is no problem too, I though it might get damages but nothing.......it does mean I have to sleep with something on in order to clip it on, but that's no big deal really....


----------



## Phil65 (Jan 10, 2013)

Good luck NRB the DP will soon be sorted out!  

It's funny how everybodies introduction to the pump is different. I was given my pump by my DSN shown how to do cannula changes,priming,filling cartridges etc and away I went wearing it pumping insulin on day 1 ....no 'actual' pump training other than the manual.....and give me a call if you have a problem!


----------



## Phil65 (Jan 10, 2013)

novorapidboi26 said:


> Thanks guys I love it already.........
> 
> I haven't read the instruction manual but I think I am pretty familiar with the main functions so far........
> 
> Sleeping with it is no problem too, I though it might get damages but nothing.......it does mean I have to sleep with something on in order to clip it on, but that's no big deal really....



.....mine just lies in bed with (naked) me, even when I toss and turn it doesn't really cause a problem....I have never ripped out a cannula in bed...yet!


----------



## gail1 (Jan 10, 2013)

great news well done


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jan 10, 2013)

Phil65 said:


> .....mine just lies in bed with (naked) me, even when I toss and turn it doesn't really cause a problem....I have never ripped out a cannula in bed...yet!



I am sure i will try it out naked very soon.........

I think if your pump team know your competent enough they are happy to let you do your own thing....

They say at least 30% of my basal will go and that all my insulin/carb ratios will return to 1:1 or 1 unit to 10 grams.....

Have other experienced this.......?


----------



## Phil65 (Jan 10, 2013)

novorapidboi26 said:


> I am sure i will try it out naked very soon.........
> 
> I think if your pump team know your competent enough they are happy to let you do your own thing....
> 
> ...



They did tell me this, however, I didn't notice any difference with my ratios and my pump basal pattern matched my Lantus on MDI. If anything I now use more insulin. I have put on weight since pumping. So, it might be weight gain/insulin resistance....who knows!


----------



## AJLang (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm so pleased for you and your pump. My basal dropped from 34 units on MDI to 24 units on the pump.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jan 11, 2013)

In total, I am on 58 units MDI, so I am hoping to cut down from that.........

Just started running now and I needed to chop 6 units of my 34 to not go hypo, so if I keep that up my TDD should drop dramatically.....


----------



## Marier (Jan 22, 2013)

How you getting on ?
Marie


----------



## Dory (Jan 23, 2013)

looks fab!  When I got mine (Roche) in 2009 they were boasting about the ability to bluetooh inof from meter to pump...take it most pump brands these days have that option on a model too?

.....which brings me onto a random question:  what pump brand would you recommend overall, in terms of ease of use, reliability, mod cons and support from the manufacturer?  Having only been to one event (2 years ago) where other brands were briefly introduced, I have no real comparison........


----------



## Phil65 (Jan 23, 2013)

Dory said:


> looks fab!  When I got mine (Roche) in 2009 they were boasting about the ability to bluetooh inof from meter to pump...take it most pump brands these days have that option on a model too?
> 
> .....which brings me onto a random question:  what pump brand would you recommend overall, in terms of ease of use, reliability, mod cons and support from the manufacturer?  Having only been to one event (2 years ago) where other brands were briefly introduced, I have no real comparison........



Hi Dory, when do you get a new pump/upgrade? I thought this happened every 3 years?


----------



## Dory (Jan 23, 2013)

Phil65 said:


> .....mine just lies in bed with (naked) me, even when I toss and turn it doesn't really cause a problem....I have never ripped out a cannula in bed...yet!



yep, me too - and I toss and turn quite a bit!  In fact, the only time I've ever had one ripped out was whilst I was doing the hoovering (tubing got caught on hoover handle, cue expletive from me)!



novorapidboi26 said:


> In total, I am on 58 units MDI, so I am hoping to cut down from that.........
> 
> Just started running now and I needed to chop 6 units of my 34 to not go hypo, so if I keep that up my TDD should drop dramatically.....



I was on nearly 60u when I was on MDI - I'm now down to 17.  




Phil65 said:


> Hi Dory, when do you get a new pump/upgrade? I thought this happened every 3 years?



well this is how fantastic Surrey and Sussex PCT is.  they give you a pump and hope that you never get back to them....I've been on this one for just over 3 years now which I think is terrible as even Roche state that a new one should be given every 3 years!  Which is why I'm looking at alternatives.  I like the look of the omnipod (no tubing and waterproof!) but not sure what it's like in practice......


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jan 23, 2013)

Well, that's me 3 days in now and so far its going great.......

My basal rate for the day is 1u/hour, which will change to something different during the DP hours and I think from the morning till about lunch time......

I went carb free from dinner right through to 3 am and I held steady, both Monday and Tuesday nights......so I am confident my 1u/h will be ideal there...

It really is amazing how much more effective the insulin is used when pumping.........cant remember the exact figure, but its something like half the insulin you inject when on MDI isn't used...........

So where does it go...........? Probably into creating more weight.........

Done my first proper line and cannula change today, all went well.........

After my basals are correct I will get back to exercising..........cant wait......


----------



## Dory (Jan 23, 2013)

congrats NRB.  It's amazing the difference a pump makes isn't it!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 23, 2013)

Phil65 said:


> Hi Dory, when do you get a new pump/upgrade? I thought this happened every 3 years?



I think my clinic suggested new pump after 4 years in my area (if I remember right that was the duration of the manufacturers warranty). Though I'm not sure who initiates/propels the change. Would be worth asking your pump DSN perhaps?


----------



## Dory (Jan 23, 2013)

if I could get in touch with my DSN I would!  Unfortunately there are only 2 of them covering my hospital and the area of Surrey it covers and I rarely get to speak with them - there have been many occasions where I've needed advice on something that was worrying me about high bGs.  Once, I phoned 4 times over the course of 2 weeks leaving messages and no one bothered to return my call.  It's terrible.

But yes, will give them a call and see where I get.  I think Roche gies a 3 year guarantee from memory.


----------

